# Alabama's Kidding Countdown!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Alabama's Kidding Countdown! Pooch test??*

I know it is really early for this, but my LaMancha doe Alabama is a month and a half bred! So excited to have LaMancha babies jumping around! She's due 3/11


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Grrr , Im soooooo jealous , lolol. 

I cant wait to read your emails about the babies being born , lolol
Your emails really show your excitement 

Its almost like being there , lolol.

I cant wait to see pictures !!! I want one !!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww bama babies how cute will that be. Can't wait til march..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys  
Laura, you can have one  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Let's work on getting Fiesta here first , lolol.
Thank you ! I will probably take you up on that though !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!! So exciting!! She is due the day after GA! We will be on kid watch together!! 

LOL! Laura you so should!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Look what happened when you two egged me on last time !!
I ended up with a YoYo 
Now I will end up with a Fiesta too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! But new goats are so much fun!! Esp. baby goats!! 

When will you be getting Fiesta?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im hoping very soon....the window for flying animals is closing very quickly with the cold weather here 
I have a feeling I may not be able to bring her here though 
I hope Im wrong , but it is a feeling in the pit of my stomach and those are usually right 
on.....we will see.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully you can fly her out soon!

Why wouldn't you be able to bring her there?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If the weather gets too cold. I will have to wait till Spring !
I dont think I could contain myself that long....it would be really hard.
And maybe Riley wont be able to hold her that long....she has tons of babies coming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I see! Well I'll be praying you can get her home soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im hoping fornext week sometime 
Keep your fingers and toes crossed for Fiesta


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I took this picture of her udder today (she's still in milk, but barley), could you guys possibly do a pooch test? or do you need a closer picture?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

awe! It's so cute! I'm no good at pooch tests but she looks bred to me... Did you get a standard size stand?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks girl!
No I didn't, I made my ND stand longer! lol It's not ideal, but it works for now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! LOL! Hey it works!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

lol! Yep it does! I'll have to get a picture of it tomorrow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No expert, but she does look a little stretched out there.

Hopefully you have adorable mancha kids on the way! :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that good or bad?? I'm no good at pooch tests!

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh neither am I. But to me, she may look a little preggers. But please don't get your hopes up, because I'm not very at pooch tests.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well she's only a month and a half preggy, I don't know the earliest you can do a pooch test...Not good at this kinda stuff!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Riley, as an expert on that particular goat's vulva--she looks different to me. I'll see if I have a picture of her tush from earlier in the year.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

alright, i found a pic but it's not the best quality. In my picture, prior to her being bred, the vulva seemed better defined. In your picture, it seems like it's fluffing and blending into the area around it. I don't think that her slit seems longer yet, but I do definitely think that the "point" has changed direction some. It was pointing more out, and in your picture it definitely seems to be pointing down. Plus, when she would go into heat she was obviously swollen and would get a slight discharge--so if you haven't seen that, I think Mel hit the mark! I really hope I'll be able to come see her this weekend.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Karen  I'm so excited to see what she has!!! I haven't noticed any signs of heat what so ever, and I'd think if she was open all my other does coming into heat and being bred etc would certainly bring it on. 

Would love to have you over to talk more about lovely Bama


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Alabama is almost two months bred


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Over a third of the way through now--a little over a month from now, hopefully there will be some kicks!


----------

